# I finally got accepted!!! Local 150



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Took a bit, and 2 applications, but I finally got my letter. It is for the telecommunications apprenticeship program. I have 2 years prior experience, so I figure i better continue it. 

The letter said that the top 10 ranked will be eligible to fill the job call in order of ranking... My rank being number 1. 

Now, it says I have to go for a physical and what not. What does that consist of?


this was my previous thread about my interviews... 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/so-i-just-had-my-interview-6738/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations. Hopefully, that will translate into work.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> Took a bit, and 2 applications, but I finally got my letter. It is for the telecommunications apprenticeship program. I have 2 years prior experience, so I figure i better continue it.
> 
> The letter said that the top 10 ranked will be eligible to fill the job call in order of ranking... My rank being number 1.
> 
> ...


 It is great to hear good news,especially with times as they are.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Might have to take a drug test too, thats what 134 does.

Good luck to you brother!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations. The physical thing consists of you putting your sack in another mans hands and coughing several times.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Congratulations. The physical thing consists of you putting your sack in another mans hands and coughing several times.


Dont scare the kid off...:laughing::laughing:

I hope it scares him


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

haha. a normal physical is no issue, just wanted to make sure i dont have to run and ****.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrads


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Philly only accepts applications once a year.

How wack is that?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> Now, it says I have to go for a physical and what not. What does that consist of?


 
Decided to be nice : )


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Philly only accepts applications once a year.
> 
> How wack is that?



They only put a first year class together once a year. Even if they accepted more then one group of applications there would still only be one first year class. You would end up just waiting longer to start the program.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> They only put a first year class together once a year. Even if they accepted more then one group of applications there would still only be one first year class. You would end up just waiting longer to start the program.


And working non-union while I wait.

I'm gonna find it harder and harder to start off as a 1st year apprentice as the years go by.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> And working non-union while I wait.
> 
> I'm gonna find it harder and harder to start off as a 1st year apprentice as the years go by.


 Can you not test out to see where you would be placed?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Can you not test out to see where you would be placed?


I don't know yet, I haven't made it out of New Orleans yet. 

Soon, though.

This job will be done soon, and this company doesn't have any other projects lined up, and our lease is now month to month. We're looking between May and July.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

just went to today to pick up the drug test stuff. they are hoping work by june, and i start class after labor day.


its also nice since i have the 2 year back ground, plus most of the tools.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I don't know yet, I haven't made it out of New Orleans yet.
> 
> Soon, though.
> 
> This job will be done soon, and this company doesn't have any other projects lined up, and our lease is now month to month. We're looking between May and July.


 Well good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> And working non-union while I wait.
> 
> I'm gonna find it harder and harder to start off as a 1st year apprentice as the years go by.



Hell. I was in the trade for 6 years before I got in the local. I had to start as a first year apprentice. Well, for school any way. I was credited 2000 hours towards my time and I came in at 50% of the rate.

Your ABC, right? Your ABC apprenticeship has to be recognized if your accepted.

Even if you had to start at the bottom and you got in next year so what. How old are you? About 24,25 years old. By the time your half way through the program you'll be making around 50k a year at least, the best benefits, vacation pay, retirement and a top education in the field. You only work 4 days a week and go to school one day a week. Plus we get paid to go to school.

The time really flies buy too. I was in apprentice school with guy's who were in there 40's. It's not about what you have right now, It's about looking down the road and working towards the future.

Hey with all that being said, you still need to do what's best for you. Just by going off of what I read here you seem like a decent dude. What ever you decide to do Good Luck. :thumbsup:


FWIW, When you get back to Philly my offer that I made before still stands.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Philly only accepts applications once a year.
> 
> How wack is that?


But you go to school 1 day a week and get paid for it. How awesome is that?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> But you go to school 1 day a week and get paid for it. How awesome is that?



Ben, what's up? How ya making out with the job search.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

It is pretty sweet, Local 134 pays their apprentices to go to school too!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i was told im going 2 days a week starting in sept. 

and getting paid


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

Things are going alright vic, thanks for asking. Still no work yet though. I got an interview next week. It's non-construction related but great benefits and the company has never laid anyone off in 35 years. They are also very charitable, especially to the tri-state area. So I got my fingers crossed. 

Oh, and congrats mikeh


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> Things are going alright vic, thanks for asking. Still no work yet though. I got an interview next week. It's non-construction related but great benefits and the company has never laid anyone off in 35 years. They are also very charitable, especially to the tri-state area. So I got my fingers crossed.
> 
> Oh, and congrats mikeh



That's great, good luck :thumbsup:.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bendezium said:


> But you go to school 1 day a week and get paid for it. How awesome is that?


Yeah..._if_ I can get in. I have to wait another year to apply because I won't be in Philly until after April, (when they're accepting applications).

Once again, Union $hit sounds great and all, but they don't exactly make it practical for everyone to join.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations Mike. My advice to you is to keep your ears and eyes open, and your mouth shut. Listen to everyone and what they have to say, but before you respond, think about your response. The pro's definetly outway the cons with regards to union membership; sort through the BS, and don't get caught up in it. Go to work and always give it your best. If you have questions, ask the JW your are working with (provided he is a good guy) 1 on 1, not in front of everyone. As always, there is will be a bad apple in the bunch. Stear clear of those types.

Be safe.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

did the physical and drug test today. 

physical was a joke....


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah..._if_ I can get in. I have to wait another year to apply because I won't be in Philly until after April, (when they're accepting applications).
> 
> Once again, Union $hit sounds great and all, but they don't exactly make it practical for everyone to join.


 Just my oppinion but sometimes it seems like the JATC are testing the mettle and endurance of those that apply. I have known those that have been turned down 5 years in a row but persisted and got in on the 6th try. I have also experienced members being organized in too easily only to drop out at the first sign of harsh times. The class I started with had 120 members when we started but we only had 31 to pass the last test. I did endure many hardships but for me I have no regrets.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> Just my oppinion but sometimes it seems like the JATC are testing the mettle and endurance of those that apply. I have known those that have been turned down 5 years in a row but persisted and got in on the 6th try. I have also experienced members being organized in too easily only to drop out at the first sign of harsh times. The class I started with had 120 members when we started but we only had 31 to pass the last test. I did endure many hardships but for me I have no regrets.



I've seen this too. AND it really bothers me. Keep bringing a guy in for interviews year after year after year and then finally bringing him in. Meanwhile some toolbags kid gets in when he's 18, dumb as board, attitude problems, and then after all that he fails the drug test and gets booted. When his spot could of went to the kid who keeps applying year after year and obviously is serious about it and probably would excel in the program.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I've seen this too. AND it really bothers me. Keep bringing a guy in for interviews year after year after year and then finally bringing him in. *Meanwhile some toolbags kid gets in* when he's 18, dumb as board, attitude problems, and then after all that he fails the drug test and gets booted. When his spot could of went to the kid who keeps applying year after year and obviously is serious about it and probably would excel in the program.


Did you just admit that favoritism does exist even in the IBEW?

That can't be true, you guys tell me that is all in the past. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i think my 2 years of experience, and 5 years of engineering might have helped just a little.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Did you just admit that favoritism does exist even in the IBEW?
> 
> That can't be true, you guys tell me that is all in the past. :whistling2::jester:



If you ever followed any of my posts this has always been a complaint of mine. 

This was my first post in the "damaged reputation" thread;



> I think this is a good question and a realistic topic of conversation,I like to share some of my point of views.
> 
> 1)Quality control of membership development.Stop,stop,stop with the rampant nepotism.Bring the kids in who score highest on the test and give a good first impression at there interview,regardless of who there related to.
> Hold apprentices accountable for there performance in school.Stop pushing guy's through,if you fail,your out.
> ...


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Did you just admit that favoritism does exist even in the IBEW?
> 
> That can't be true, you guys tell me that is all in the past. :whistling2::jester:


 There are biased people in every walk of life just as an open shop refusing to hire a person that is union, instead they hire someone less qualified.We all have faults as well as misconceptions I see in your post I think generated by your personal phobias and maybe past references, yet a far stretch from the facts. It is good to see you active on this subject even though you spell your name backwards.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> There are biased people in every walk of life just as an open shop refusing to hire a person that is union, instead they hire someone less qualified.


Brother, if you had a clue about me you would know I feel that people are people no matter union on non-union.

My point was that often, ......... very often, on this forum the IBEW supporters act like the IBEW is perfect, shows no favoritism, has no bad apples etc. 

That is just pure BS and it is refreshing when someone like Slickvic owns up to the reality of life.

You will NEVER find a post where I have indicated any merit shop is perfect, some are down right awful and others are top notch but there will always be issues.




> We all have faults as well as misconceptions I see in your post I think generated by your personal phobias and maybe past references, yet a far stretch from the facts. It is good to see you active on this subject even though you spell your name backwards.


Are you on hard drugs or do you just think you are a Psychologist?

I do not have a union phobia, I do have plenty of direct experience dealing with salts, pickets and underhanded two faced punks.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> i think my 2 years of experience, and 5 years of engineering might have helped just a little.


Seems like it would.

Congratulations on getting where you wanted to be.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> If you ever followed any of my posts this has always been a complaint of mine.
> 
> This was my first post in the "damaged reputation" thread;


I do read most of your posts, and while I cannot deny that the post you quoted was very balanced that does not represent the vast majority of your posts. 

Usually you spend most of you time telling us how only bad things happen to merit shop workers and life in the IBEW is peaches and cream for all members. Or at least that is how it comes across to me.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I do read most of your posts, and while I cannot deny that the post you quoted was very balanced that does not represent the vast majority of your posts.
> 
> Usually you spend most of you time telling us how only bad things happen to merit shop workers and life in the IBEW is peaches and cream for all members. Or at least that is how it comes across to me.



You got it a little backwards, as usual. Allow me to clarify. I spend most of my time refuting the claims on this board of how Electrical contractors are such nice an honest guys and how the non union shop is all about fairness and reward.

I've more then once criticized my union on this site. But I'll always call out B.S. when I see it.

I think sometimes I'm taking a little to literal on this site. When I think it's obvious that I'm stirring the pot.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> You got it a little backwards, as usual. Allow me to clarify. I spend most of my time refuting the claims on this board of how Electrical contractors are such nice an honest guys and how the non union shop is all about fairness and reward.


Can you show me one post that claims "Electrical contractors are such nice an honest guys and how the non union shop is all about fairness and reward."

Please show me one, I would love to see it. 



> I think sometimes I'm taking a little to literal on this site. When I think it's obvious that I'm stirring the pot.


Could be the same for both of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> Bob Badger;218539]
> refreshing when someone like Slickvic owns up to the reality of life.


I'll take that as a compliment. I'm just waiting for someone from the other side to do the same.



> I do have plenty of direct experience dealing with salts, pickets and underhanded two faced punks.


As do I with regards to the underhanded $hit that open shop contractors pull. The difference is when I relate my experiences, I'm called a flat out liar. I've had people on more then one occasion tell me I'm just making things up and everything I've experienced is just union propaganda. 

Like my years of open shop experience never really happened. One guy here told me since HE"S never heard of anything I've claimed happening, therefore it must of never happened.

FWIW, I do realize this is the magical world of internet make pretend were anyone can say anything, but I like to take people at there word. Of course there are those who are flat out bull $hitters. I like to think there pretty easy for most anyone to pick out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A couple open shop things that I've experienced that I think happens too much in my area:

If you work overtime, you don't get the required time-and-a-half for hours worked over 40
If you work overtime, you only get paid for 40 on your check
Employee being required to provide his own safety equipment. 
Employee required to wash the truck on his own time or even with his own money.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Can you show me one post that claims "Electrical contractors are such nice an honest guys and how the non union shop is all about fairness and reward."
> 
> Please show me one, I would love to see it.
> 
> ...



Of course not in these exact words but the overall theme here seems to be that the open shop will reward you for your hard work and if you deserve it you will be treated fairly.

When I feel that's the exception rather then the rule. In my experience it seems they want as much out of you for as little as possible. When you establish your reputation as a hard and dependable worker more becomes expected out of you and in the long run you end up used and worn out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> In my experience it seems they want as much out of you for as little as possible.


 Uh, yeah. To the extent that this is legal, however. People call that capitalism. Welcome to America.



> When you establish your reputation as a hard and dependable worker more becomes expected out of you and in the long run you end up used and worn out.


Where is that certain point in a man's career where we're supposed to stop expecting things? Sounds like you're saying that increased productivity should not be ever expected. You used the word "hard...worker" in there too, so we should also never expect a man to work hard, or we're treating him unfairly? Ya.....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> A couple open shop things that I've experienced that I think happens too much in my area:
> 
> If you work overtime, you don't get the required time-and-a-half for hours worked over 40
> If you work overtime, you only get paid for 40 on your check
> ...



There some others that could be added to this list as well. But these things degrade the working conditions for ALL electricians and electrical contractors. When these practices become wide spread then even the good non union e.c.'s have to stoop to these types of actions as so to stay competitive.

It's a slippery slope that soon turns into a mudslide.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speaking of competitiveness, there's one contractor in my area that's causing me troubles that I'm getting ready to drop a dime on myself. He only paid his guys 85% of the wage on Davis-Bacon work, because he tells them that he's allowed to do that to account for mobilization/demobilization and tasks they might do during the day that aren't all that hard.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> MDShunk;218553]Uh, yeah. To the extent that this is legal, however. People call that capitalism. Welcome to America.


Often times it leads to the illegal, that's my point.



> Where is that certain point in a man's career where we're supposed to stop expecting things? Sounds like you're saying that increased productivity should not be ever expected. You used the word "hard...worker" in there too, so we should also never expect a man to work hard, or we're treating him unfairly? Ya.....


No not at all. I loath laziness and ineptitude. I'm not talking about the guy's at the very top in there little worlds. I'm talking about the average worker who gives over average effort they end up being the ones who get the short end of the stick more often then not.


Send Vic to do it he can Handle it.......Let Vic run that job he can do it........ Call Vic to go to that service call in the middle of the night on a saturday........Hey Boss, I was wondering about a raise?....... A, for your,a, experience, a , your right were your suppose to be...........


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Speaking of competitiveness, there's one contractor in my area that's causing me troubles that I'm getting ready to drop a dime on myself. He only paid his guys 85% of the wage on Davis-Bacon work, because he tells them that he's allowed to do that to account for mobilization/demobilization and tasks they might do during the day that aren't all that hard.



You should most definitely drop the dime. This type of stuff is a HUGE problem on PW jobs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Send Vic to do it he can Handle it.......Let Vic run that job he can do it........ Call Vic to go to that service call in the middle of the night on a saturday........Hey Boss, I was wondering about a raise?....... A, for your,a, experience, a , your right were your suppose to be...........


I know the sort of guy you're referring to, but I have to say that in my observation, 90% of the time he has personality traits where he almost begs (or at least, permits) being taken advantage of. Be your own advocate, is what I always say. If the main function of the union is to stand up for the collective rights of the membership, then I say humbly that I've never had any trouble standing up for myself; thank you very much. I think more men should grow a pair and be their OWN advocate.

I haven't been everywhere, but I've been a lot of places. I've yet to see a workman with a ball and chain on his leg...


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I'll take that as a compliment. I'm just waiting for someone from the other side to do the same.


It was but I think you have your blinders on.

I often mention there are bad, dishonest, poorly run merit shops, it is a fact that cannot be ignored and I do not.







> As do I with regards to the underhanded $hit that open shop contractors pull.


Yes some are bad, no one here denies that.

But each merit shop is as different as it's owners.

The IBEW has an agenda to get in the way of open shops, merit shops have no such agenda.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> In my experience it seems they want as much out of you for as little as possible.


YES absolutely, that is how it works and there is nothing wrong with that in fact I think it is necessary to encourage hard work.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> MDShunk;218559]I know the sort of guy you're referring to, but I have to say that in my observation, 90% of the time he has personality traits where he almost begs (or at least, permits) being taken advantage of. Be your own advocate, is what I always say.


Some times yes, sometimes no. In my case I was a bit young and dumb. Thought I was working towards a career with this perticular shop. Until I wise uped and took a look around. Then I went to the next shop were it was more of the same. 



> I haven't been everywhere, but I've been a lot of places. I've yet to see a workman with a ball and chain on his leg.


It's only natural for you to see it this way, through the eye's of the employer. 
But I beg to differ. People got mortgages, tuition, car payments and all the responsibilities that come with living a normal middle class life. Employers often use this to there advantage to lean on there labor and keep them "job scared".

I know one guy with a prosthetic leg. A dynamite worker can keep up with anyone and he's a pretty good electrician. When we organized he was the longest tenured guy in the shop, but the lowest paid. Why? Because the employer knew as soon as he limped into a job interview he have zero chance of getting hire.

If that's not a ball and chain I don't know what is.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> The IBEW has an agenda to get in the way of open shops, merit shops have no such agenda.



I guess you never heard of the ABC or the IECA?.......


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I guess you never heard of the ABC or the IECA?.......


Neither of which I've seen picketing IBEW staffed jobsites. And to suggest that all merit shops subscribe to ABC and IECA ideology isn't true either. In my mind, they're both just "another union". 

Let me tell you a story from an employers point of view.....
Yes, I will give the call outs and extra work to guys who don't bitch and moan about it. Path of least resistance. Am I taking advantage of those guys? I have no idea. I have one guy, who we'll call Chris (because that's his name), who I tend to get to do all my "dirty work", so to speak. He does this without complaint, and he's also in up to his neck in bills. Chris told me recently that he's Seventh Day Adventist, and that he'd rather not do any Saturday work (I guess that's when they go to church?). Had I known before, I'd have never called him out for Saturday work, since I really had other options. He'll be my man of last resort on Saturdays now. All it takes is a little communication.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Be your own advocate, is what I always say. If the main function of the union is to stand up for the collective rights of the membership, then I say humbly that I've never had any trouble standing up for myself; thank you very much. I think more men should grow a pair and be their OWN advocate.



I here this quite often. Yet companies have Human Resource departments, Company Lawyers, Mediators, Outside consultants,etc,etc.....

But, a, yeah, represent yourself, that's the way.

It's a bit of a double standard don't you think?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I here this quite often. Yet companies have Human Resource departments, Company Lawyers, Mediators, Outside consultants,etc,etc.....
> 
> But, a, yeah, represent yourself, that's the way.
> 
> It's a bit of a double standard don't you think?


Um... no.... a company is not a man. A company is the collective of all those departments you've listed. I sit here today as a testament that being your own advocate works.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> MDShunk;218564]Neither of which I've seen picketing IBEW staffed jobsites.


Picketing!! No, They just work behind the scenes to end P.W. laws, workers rights to organize and any other law that levels the playing field between labor and employers. If they had there way we all be working 12 hour days 7 days a week with no overtime.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Picketing!! No, They just work behind the scenes to end P.W. laws, workers rights to organize and any other law that levels the playing field between labor and employers. If they had there way we all be working 12 hour days 7 days a week with no overtime.


That is presently illegal, but if it were legal.... what, exactly, would be wrong with that? Heck, I live in the middle of thousands of farms, and I bet a farmer would give his right arm to have his work day shortened like that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Um... no.... a company is not a man. A company is the collective of all those departments you've listed. I sit here today as a testament that being your own advocate works.



Your self employed, are you not?

That's not the reality for MOST people, it's not always in the cards, should they therefore be treated as second class citizens?

There's a reason why laws HAD to be put in place. Look at the mining accident in West Virginia. That company owns the state. There minds were never even closed. The workers were expected to keep working even while there friends and families were dying underground. 

Do you really think that "being there own advocate" would work for them?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That is presently illegal, but if it were legal.... what, exactly, would be wrong with that? Heck, I live in the middle of thousands of farms, and I bet a farmer would give his right arm to have his work day shortened like that.



Nothing Marc, Nothing wrong with it at all. We should all just work ourselves right into the grave, I always thought life was to short....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Your self employed, are you not?
> 
> That's not the reality for MOST people, it's not always in the cards, should they therefore be treated as second class citizens?


I am, but I rang someone else's timeclock for a lot longer than I was on my own. I never permitted anyone to treat me as a second-class citizen. I also had my head screwed on straight enough to know certain business realities that prevail upon an employee. I was also IBEW from '91-'96, so I think my experience in labor is pretty broad.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Nothing Marc, Nothing wrong with it at all. We should all just work ourselves right into the grave, I always thought life was to short....


I must have missed the link you meant to post to the scholarly white paper where hard work equates to an early death, and should therefore be illegal.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I am, but I rang someone else's timeclock for a lot longer than I was on my own. I never permitted anyone to treat me as a second-class citizen. I also had my head screwed on straight enough to know certain business realities that prevail upon an employee. I was also IBEW from '91-'96, so I think my experience in labor is pretty broad.



Just like I worked open shop for longer then I have been IBEW, so far. Yet most guy's seem to dismiss many of my experiences and opinions.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I must have missed the link you meant to post to the scholarly white paper where hard work equates to an early death, and should therefore be illegal.



Now your just missing the point. OR, just twisting my words. Of course people lived a much longer and healthier life when they were expected to work around the clock day in and day out.:laughing:

They really need to start teaching labor history in schools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Just like I worked open shop for longer then I have been IBEW, so far. Yet most guy's seem to dismiss many of my experiences and opinions.


No, I don't think guys dismiss your opinions as much as they simply dismiss you. You see, no one really likes you, and nobody really wants to tell you to your face that you also smell kinda funny. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Now your just missing the point. OR, just twisting my words. Of course people lived a much longer and healthier life when they were expected to work around the clock day in and day out.:laughing:
> 
> They really need to start teaching labor history in schools.


Lots and lots of old farmers in nursing homes. It's the working conditions, not the hours per day or days per week that the work is performed in, that contribute to an early demise. The post-WWII farmers have proven that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No, I don't think guys dismiss your opinions as much as they simply dismiss you. You see, no one really likes you, and nobody really wants to tell you to your face that you also smell kinda funny. :laughing:



Oh no! Now you hurt my feelings........ When I grow up I hope to hang out with the cool kids like Shunk, Bob Badger, and Brian John.:laughing:.

That's it now I'm going to the thread were I thanked the moderators and am withdrawing my "thanks"....( kinda like taking my ball and going home):laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Lots and lots of old farmers in nursing homes. It's the working conditions, not the hours per day or days per week that the work is performed in, that contribute to an early demise. The post-WWII farmers have proven that.



Of course because everyone knows that electrical work is easy on the body.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> It's only natural for you to see it this way, through the eye's of the employer.
> But I beg to differ. People got mortgages, tuition, car payments and all the responsibilities that come with living a normal middle class life. Employers often use this to there advantage to lean on there labor and keep them "job scared".


And if they cannot make it as electrician in the area they live they need to find another career or move to where the jobs are.

No one has a right to get a job they want with the pay they need or desire.





> I know one guy with a prosthetic leg. A dynamite worker can keep up with anyone and he's a pretty good electrician. When we organized he was the longest tenured guy in the shop, but the lowest paid. Why? Because the employer knew as soon as he limped into a job interview he have zero chance of getting hire.


Really, he was as productive or more productive then the two legged workers?

Ladders? Climbing into lifts? No running out of gas early in the day?

I say BS or the two legged workers where slow.



> If that's not a ball and chain I don't know what is.


Again, just because someone cannot get the pay they want doing the job they want does not mean they could not go do something else.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Picketing!! No, They just work behind the scenes to end P.W. laws, workers rights to organize and any other law that levels the playing field between labor and employers.


And the IBEW is doing all the same things in the opsite direction. So call it a wash.




> If they had there way we all be working 12 hour days 7 days a week with no overtime.


Yeah, that is exactly how it would be. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Of course because everyone knows that electrical work is easy on the body.


So go deliver flowers for a living, no one forced you to be a construction worker did they?

And I have to say electrical work is one the easiest on the body of the trades. You want to hang drywall? How about sprinkler fitting? Maybe sand hog? Steel-plant worker? Tile setter? Carpet layer?

I think maybe we are just the loudest whiners. :whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> So go deliver flowers for a living, no one forced you to be a construction worker did they?
> 
> And I have to say electrical work is one the easiest on the body of the trades. You want to hang drywall? How about sprinkler fitting? Maybe sand hog? Steel-plant worker? Tile setter? Carpet layer?
> 
> I think maybe we are just the loudest whiners. :whistling2:


 Yep, they call us electricians pre-maddonas!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> Really, he was as productive or more productive then the two legged workers?
> 
> Ladders? Climbing into lifts? No running out of gas early in the day?
> 
> I say BS or the two legged workers where slow.



Honest to god. He was punctual and skilled. During the course of the day he moved as good as anyone. He's lived without the leg longer then with it.

Ironically it was blown off when he was about 12 years old climbing a high voltage tower. He fell a long way down and spent a year in the hospital.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> So go deliver flowers for a living, no one forced you to be a construction worker did they?
> 
> And I have to say electrical work is one the easiest on the body of the trades. You want to hang drywall? How about sprinkler fitting? Maybe sand hog? Steel-plant worker? Tile setter? Carpet layer?
> 
> I think maybe we are just the loudest whiners. :whistling2:



Maybe for you. You've been in the office for to long now.JK.....

In all seriousness though. Each trade is tough on the body just in different ways. My athroscopy wasn't much fun.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> Took a bit, and 2 applications, but I finally got my letter. It is for the telecommunications apprenticeship program. I have 2 years prior experience, so I figure i better continue it.
> 
> The letter said that the top 10 ranked will be eligible to fill the job call in order of ranking... My rank being number 1.
> 
> ...


Congrats man! Thats the local i am out of... things are slow. really slow, even for apprentices. The inside apprentice list hasnt moved in over a month with about 8 guys on it currently. (more to come too)


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Dont tell me how good it feels unless you are willing to take me in your local.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Luckily I am not new to unions, and the drama they can create...


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

running dummy said:


> Congrats man! Thats the local i am out of... things are slow. really slow, even for apprentices. The inside apprentice list hasnt moved in over a month with about 8 guys on it currently. (more to come too)


 Local 134 is in bad shape too, were not even accepting any new apprentices.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Local 134 is in bad shape too, were not even accepting any new apprentices.


NO ONE IS!!!

Lake county only took 2 people. Well, for telecommunications that is. 

I heard that dupage was taking a few people, but i never followed up


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW!!!!

Just got the call. I start monday!!!


----------

